
What indie developers should build next - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/what-app-to-build-next-23ce2764ed6e
======
wnm
I agree with #1, look for competition. It is astonishing to me how many
customer service saas companies seem to pop up every now and then, but many of
them seem to succeed, despite there being already hundreds.

I have another rule for indie devs to make money online: Don't build apps for
consumers marketplaces (iStore, Play Store). Build/sell apps on marketplaces
for businesses eg. Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/](https://apps.shopify.com/)), Salesforce
([https://appexchange.salesforce.com/](https://appexchange.salesforce.com/)),
Weebly ([https://www.weebly.com/de/app-center](https://www.weebly.com/de/app-
center)), Github
([https://github.com/marketplace](https://github.com/marketplace)), Slack
([https://slack.com/apps](https://slack.com/apps)), Cloudflare
([https://www.cloudflare.com/apps](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps))

~~~
ductionist
That’s smart - businesses don’t expect as much for free, whereas consumer app
pricing is cutthroat. Do you face more issues with gatekeepers in B2B stores?

